

Ask HN: What startup website has the best front/home page? - twidlit

Can anybody nominate startup websites that has a frontpage thats very effectively designed?
======
heliodorj
mint.com urbanairship.com

They have clean, efficient design.

------
cmelbye
<http://37signals.com/>

~~~
josefresco
Maybe in 2005.

~~~
dzlobin
Jesus can we please retire the 37s/tatango/chargify/everywebsiteever design
already?

------
Mc_Big_G
The one with the highest conversion rate. ;)

